# Is it taboo to eat large mouth bass? My thoughts...



## Rather-b-fishin

If you're not a tournament angler or someone who understands the current "bass fishing culture" it would be very tough to comprehend some of the current stance on the subject regarding keeping bass for the purposes of eating.

I had to do some soul searching myself when I got back into LMB fishing 10 years ago. When I got back into tournament fishing my parents always asked me, "Well did y'all keep the fish? And I always replied no. They were like "What? Are you crazy?" paraphrasing a little....LOL Well, I put a lot of thought into the subject and though it may not be popular I generally feel that keeping enough small bass (1-2lbs) for a camp site dinner or keeping enough small bass for a bag or two in the freezer is fine. However, I truly feel that any bass caught over 3lbs should be thrown back for someone else to catch. (I create my own little slot limit.) Larger fish usually don't taste as good anyway.

I don't know if you guys saw the Bassmasters Elite series on Amistad a few years back when they cut to some locals on TV cleaning 8-10lbs bass. It made me sick. Sometimes I've experienced similar feelings on this site when seeing a huge rack full of LMB on display. However, I applaud their excellent fishing skills and I'm happy for them because I was "that guy" 10 years ago. I fully understand the excitement of catching a ton of bass, cleaning them, and eating them. But now I've had a complete paradigm shift. Think of a "paradigm shift" as a change from one way of thinking to another. It's a revolution, a transformation, a sort of metamorphosis. It just does not happen, but rather it is driven by agents of change. 

I happen to LOVE the taste of LMB over any other fresh water fish, even over crappie. But, when I think of eating fish I think of white bass and crappie. I think of LMB as a rare intelligent predator that is a formidable foe. I love tournament fishing and the thrill of the hunt far outweighs my desire to eat them. I probably spend hours a week just thinking about those green fish and how I can out smart them. I want to maximize my chances of catching these awesome fish by returning them to the lake as often and soon as possible. Another point to consider is that some local economies, guides, etc depend on LMB for their living. However, it is perfectly legal to keep five LMB over 14" per bag and as long as it's legal people are going to eat them.

So, is it taboo to eat large mouth bass? In 2011, among most tournament anglers & guides, a resounding yes! Among your everyday fun fisherman/person I'd say no. All I can do is hope for is a paradigm shift and congratulate my fellow fisherman on a nice catch.


----------



## Bozo

I eat them. Just because I tournament fish for crappie on occasion, should I expect you to throw them all back too?


----------



## markbrumbaugh

I don't like their taste anyway, but within limits, I usually don't try to get people to think my way unless it is politics. And then it is like teaching a pig to dance. Waste of my time and it ****** off the pig.
If you think killing a large LMB is bad, think about 30yr old Northern Pike. Or that huge 50 lb catfish.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

markbrumbaugh said:


> I don't like their taste anyway, but within limits, I usually don't try to get people to think my way unless it is politics. And then it is like teaching a pig to dance. Waste of my time and it ****** off the pig.
> If you think killing a large LMB is bad, think about 30yr old Northern Pike. Or that huge 50 lb catfish.


P.S. I'm more troubled by people who hoard toothpaste. I saw on TV somebody got 4000 tubes of toothpaste for free by using coupons. Now THAT is ridiculous. If you catch a fish and want to eat it...then if its legal it should be your business and not mine.


----------



## devil1824

I'm a catch and release guy unless they won't make it. Same for reds and trout.


----------



## RATLTRAP

LMB are highly poisonous when consumed!!! I recommend, to keep from being harmed, to release LMB as soon as possible after photo.

And yes it is hard for a non-tournament fishermen and weekend warriors to understand the benefits and the reasons for catch and release.


----------



## D.L.

Havent started yet but Im going to Ive got a pond thats overrun with 12- 14" fish that I need to thin out so I can catch some bigguns.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I like to spearfish bass in thw frio river. Good clean water and clean tasting fish. Most don't make it so I end up keeping them all.:spam:


----------



## devil1824

D.L. said:


> Havent started yet but Im going to Ive got a pond thats overrun with 12- 14" fish that I need to thin out so I can catch some bigguns.


I remember doing that at a friends years ago. You could catch a bass on every cast and they were all about 6"-8" long. I caught a lot but gave them away. More then anything just didn't feel like cleaning so many.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

LMb are a renewable resource. Eat them, and another will take its place. As long as the fishery isn't abused, the natural predator-prey relationships will allow for a healthy fishery.

Small mouth bass are AMAZINGLY delicious!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

RATLTRAP said:


> LMB are highly poisonous when consumed!!! I recommend, to keep from being harmed, to release LMB as soon as possible after photo. QUOTE]
> 
> This was a stupid thing to say...
> 
> Catch and Release is fine, but not always the best management practice. Just like culling inferior bucks, a natural selection process will boost the overall health of most fisheries. Yes, release the big mamas, but the smaller bass can be kept and no harm was done.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

CaptDocHoliday said:


> RATLTRAP said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMB are highly poisonous when consumed!!! I recommend, to keep from being harmed, to release LMB as soon as possible after photo. QUOTE]
> 
> This was a stupid thing to say...
> 
> Catch and Release is fine, but not always the best management practice. Just like culling inferior bucks, a natural selection process will boost the overall health of most fisheries. Yes, release the big mamas, but the smaller bass can be kept and no harm was done.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true very well said.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

D.L. said:


> Havent started yet but Im going to Ive got a pond thats overrun with 12- 14" fish that I need to thin out so I can catch some bigguns.


Good point... I've never had a problem culling out my pond of 12-14" bass when it became over populated!

Public fishing waters....a totally different perception among many anglers including myself.

I'm in no way an expert on bass fishing culture or sociology obviously. Just having fun with the discussion...


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

CaptDocHoliday said:


> LMb are a renewable resource. Eat them, and another will take its place. As long as the fishery isn't abused, the natural predator-prey relationships will allow for a healthy fishery.
> 
> Small mouth bass are AMAZINGLY delicious!


I agree, but on some lakes like Sam Rayburn you could have serious population issues. I've caught many fish in tournaments that had been hooked previously. On any given day you could have 500-1000 boats on the water at the same time all fishing for LMB. Could it possibly hurt a body of water if even half of them decided to keep a few? Hmm..I'm not sure. But, anyone of y'all remember the days when you could bank fish for bass on Rayburn? The fishing pressure is unbelievable. The amount of anglers on the water is staggering compared to 20 years ago.


----------



## SetDaHook

This is a good discussion. 
I love to fish for LMB and I turn all of them back except for the occasional one that swallows a hook and won't make it anyway. But you're right; we've gotten to the point that it's almost taboo to keep a legally caught and legally sized LMB. I equate it to smoking (cigaretttes); even though it's prefectly legal, we've been conditioned as a society to frown upon it and make that person feel second class (and no I haven't touched a cigarette in 18+ years, yet I'm sympathetic to their cause). 
I'm just assuming that the biologists at TP&W have taken all of these factors into account (bass tournament pressure, the inevitable people who will keep undersized fish or have illegal bag limits, etc) in their calculations for stocking etc. But I do believe that LMB are getting smarter and harder to catch, but that's why it's called "fishing". 
To each his own....if the fish was caught legally and is not undersized, I say to occasionally enjoy it without guilt!


----------



## big-john

In general I release most of what I catch but I've made a very hypocritical decision about LMB.If I ever catch the worlds record LMB,I'm frying it and eating it myself.If I catch the worlds second largest bass I'd let it go but the biggest would be diner just to make sure I was the last to catch it.


----------



## Lone Eagle

D.L. said:


> Havent started yet but Im going to Ive got a pond thats overrun with 12- 14" fish that I need to thin out so I can catch some bigguns.


You have a good point.....however, you may have too many large bass in your pond for it's size. You might want to take some of them out as well. Too many fish will hurt you and those large fish are breeding. This causes literally hundreds of small fish surviving.

A parks and wildlife rep. told me that anything over 5 lbs in small ponds should be removed. Let the younger fish grow and breed. However, as far as bass go; the smaller ones seem to taste a lot better.


----------



## Lone Eagle

There i nothing wrong with eating LMB. I choose not to do this but if my clients want them for food fare; then so be it. I clean them for them and send them home happy. 

I also fish in some tournaments. At one time, I fished all over the South....Texas north to Kentucky and East to Georgia and Florida. We tournament anglers do not keep them. However, other folks eat them and why not? They are tasty.


----------



## Juan sin miedo

I know that I am new but isn't this thread against the rules?
Non allowed posting subjectsThe following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
1. Banned users 
2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
4. For sale items (that belongs on the classifieds)
5. ttt, or bumped threads (to the top)
6. BBB BS (aka gripes about a business)
7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches
9. Team sports (needs to be in the Sports Forum)
10. Trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid 
signatures, stupid user titles)
11. Adult material, links containing adult material
12. Gambling or casino related posts
13. Pit bulls (except in The Jungle)
14. Questions or comments about locked or deleted posts.
15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)
16. Cross posting for sale items on the forums. 
17. No guide bashing. 
18. Advertising by non sponsors in avatars, user titles, and posts. You may advertise for free on the classifieds. Anywhere else is limited to Site Sponsors
19. "Greenie" posts or trolls. Use the search feature. 
20. "Snake" threads in any shape, form or fashion, except in The Jungle. 
21. Sponsor bashing. We rely on sponsors to keep the site on line. 
22. SPAM We all know what it is and we don't need any more of it. You won't be warned about it either. One strike and you are off to banned camp. 
23. Former Site Sponsors are not allowed to advertise commercially in any of the forums or on the classifieds (added 3/12/11)
24. General stupidity. Stupid is hard to fix and we can't fix it either, but we can delete it. Multiple offenders will be banned. (added 3/12/11)
25. The Fishing Reports section is for fishing reports only. (added 4/25/11)

*The time to ask to "bend" any of these rules is before doing that, not after. *


----------



## devil1824

No. Its a DISCUSSION. Has not a **** thing to do with limits. People jump to conclusions right off the bat. Do you eat LMB or dont you. Thats it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Juan sin miedo said:


> I know that I am new but isn't this thread against the rules?
> Non allowed posting subjectsThe following subjects are NOT allowed here:
> 1. Banned users
> 2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
> 3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
> 4. For sale items (that belongs on the classifieds)
> 5. ttt, or bumped threads (to the top)
> 6. BBB BS (aka gripes about a business)
> 7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
> 8. Complaints about keeping legal catches
> 9. Team sports (needs to be in the Sports Forum)
> 10. Trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid
> signatures, stupid user titles)
> 11. Adult material, links containing adult material
> 12. Gambling or casino related posts
> 13. Pit bulls (except in The Jungle)
> 14. Questions or comments about locked or deleted posts.
> 15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)
> 16. Cross posting for sale items on the forums.
> 17. No guide bashing.
> 18. Advertising by non sponsors in avatars, user titles, and posts. You may advertise for free on the classifieds. Anywhere else is limited to Site Sponsors
> 19. "Greenie" posts or trolls. Use the search feature.
> 20. "Snake" threads in any shape, form or fashion, except in The Jungle.
> 21. Sponsor bashing. We rely on sponsors to keep the site on line.
> 22. SPAM We all know what it is and we don't need any more of it. You won't be warned about it either. One strike and you are off to banned camp.
> 23. Former Site Sponsors are not allowed to advertise commercially in any of the forums or on the classifieds (added 3/12/11)
> 24. General stupidity. Stupid is hard to fix and we can't fix it either, but we can delete it. Multiple offenders will be banned. (added 3/12/11)
> 25. The Fishing Reports section is for fishing reports only. (added 4/25/11)
> 
> *The time to ask to "bend" any of these rules is before doing that, not after. *


Really?


----------



## D.L.

Lone Eagle said:


> You have a good point.....however, you may have too many large bass in your pond for it's size. You might want to take some of them out as well. Too many fish will hurt you and those large fish are breeding. This causes literally hundreds of small fish surviving.
> 
> A parks and wildlife rep. told me that anything over 5 lbs in small ponds should be removed. Let the younger fish grow and breed. However, as far as bass go; the smaller ones seem to taste a lot better.


 I wish that was the case but Ive caught over 300 fish in the 8 months or so Ive owned it and the biggest so far was 4.65 and about 10 between 3 and 4.


----------



## jhen

*I have a small probably 1/2 acre pond that is full of 12' to 14' in bass I dont personally fish it but any of the kids that ask to i let them with one rule they keep the bass they catch I might be wrong but i feel like it is way over populated and seems like they just want get no bigger because of being over populated *


----------



## katjim00

I can comprehend just fine the concept of catch and release even though I am not a tournament angler. I was going to start tournament fishing years ago when I realized that for me making fishing competitive would take the fun out of it. I honestly release 95% of the bass that I catch. But I do, on occasion keep some and filet them out and put food on the table. I know there is nothng wrong with how I do it. What has always chapped my hyde was the person that only believes in catch and release of LMB and expects everyone to follow their idea on the subject. 

There was a post on here where a family showed some of their spoils from a long weekend of fishing on TB or SR. They had easily dropped $150 in gas alone to go fishing if they lived around Houston. Add in food costs, accomadations, and I think guide fees and you got an expensive fishing trip. They kept bass as well as crappie to eat. Some felt it was thier duty to point out the fact they did not believe in keeping bass in response on the thread. Why ruin someones proud display of accomplishment just to impose your personal choice of what you do with your fish after you catch it. Keep in mind I am not pointing fingers to one particular person so this is not intended to:hairout: up but to merely give an example of what I am talking about.

Later on I saw a post where someone who practices catch and release posted up and made it a super point that they CPR'd all the bass they caught. I did not see one person get on there and give them lip about not keeping any. Two different classes of people I guess.

What I don't understand about the extremist catch and release people is their total disregaurd for the other species in the lakes and rivers. I mean it seems that every guy that screams catch and release bass tells everyone to eat crappie and whites and cats. If they are so into conservation why do they want to deplete the other species? 

To each their own. Fisherman are superstitous for some reason and I guess if you fish tourneys and believe keeping any is taboo, well then for you it will be. If you don't believe its taboo, well then welcome to reality. hahaha

Good thread


----------



## rubberducky

I never can understand the money people put in to bass fishing. They boat are so mich money and some of the lures run like 35$ you put all that togather and you don't keep any? I don't fish for LMB much but I would keep them they eat good to. I'm a fish for food guy don't get me wrong I love going but it's hard for me to put the boat in and not bring in food. Just like with big cats it's food keep it if you want they all eat great I mean I will eat gar if I catch them lol food is food. Just my .02
James


----------



## Meadowlark

D.L. said:


> Havent started yet but Im going to Ive got a pond thats overrun with 12- 14" fish that I need to thin out so I can catch some bigguns.


You are correct with that pond management approach....if you want larger bass in a pond that is older than about three years, take every bass you catch under 14 inches out and release all those above 14 inches. Your choice on eating them... but even if you don't eat them, throw them out on the pond bank and something will eat them...but do not return them to the water. I can't tell you how many ponds I've seen ruined by good intentioned "catch and release" bass fishing.

As for the main topic, I do all my bass fishing in ponds...and really like the taste of small bass and really enjoy growing and catching big bass.


----------



## Boboe

Rather-b-fishin said:


> I think of LMB as a rare intelligent predator that is a formidable foe.


Whoa! Back up the truck, pal! "Intelligent" isn't a word I've ever used to describe largemouth bass.

I'll keep fish for the pan, but keep the little guys. Generally I keep them on Bastrop, where you can keep 5 bass, none of which can be between 14" and 21". You can keep one of your 5 over 21". I generally keep 3-5 <14" when I go.


----------



## 9121SS

rubberducky said:


> I never can understand the money people put in to bass fishing. They boat are so mich money and some of the lures run like 35$ you put all that togather and you don't keep any? I don't fish for LMB much but I would keep them they eat good to. I'm a fish for food guy don't get me wrong I love going but it's hard for me to put the boat in and not bring in food. Just like with big cats it's food keep it if you want they all eat great I mean I will eat gar if I catch them lol food is food. Just my .02
> James


Alot of people don't understand. I have tournament fished for many years. If I can all LMB I catch go back in. Anyone that wants to keep them I have no beef with. After all it is legal. I keep my fair share of fish just not LMB. Why? Maybe because I tournament fish. Don't know I just do. I have a boat worth $ 10,000, it is in my shop and my wifes $ 24,000 truck is sitting outside. Go figure. HA!


----------



## tbone2374

I have a boat worth $ 10,000, it is in my shop and my wifes $ 24,000 truck is sitting outside. Go figure. HA!  Quote At least you have your priorites straight LOL


----------



## wwind3

With the 14 in min size I dont keep bass anymore-I prefer the smaller ones for eating.


----------



## RATLTRAP

TPWD Regulations

White Bass - *25 *Fish Daily Bag 10" min.
Crappie - *25* Fish Daily Bag 10" min.
Catfish - *25* Fish Daily Bag 12" min.

*Largemouth Bass - 5 Fish Daily Bag 14" min. with some lakes at an 18" min, also catch and release only lakes, and many slot lakes*

Yep eating LMB seems like the best choice!!! What does TPWD know anyways!


----------



## Sunbeam

We tax payers employ the best biologist in the state to manage our fishery. Those fellows know more about the life cycle and growth rate of our Texas LMB than most of us will ever learn.
They study all of the natural and man made conditions that impact the survival of all fish. They recommend the proper actions to maintain a health population in each individual lake system.
The TP&W commissioners set creel limits based on the biologist recommendations. The limits are tailored to each lake.
If TP&W studies indicate that a certain lake can maintain a healthy population of LMB by allowing each successful angler to take 5 fish of 14 inches per fishing day then there should be no adverse effects on the overall production of replacement fish if that amount is removed.
I for one do not like the taste of LMB taken out of warm east Texas lakes. They taste "mossy" to me. So I do not keep them only for that reason.
On the other hand my Filipino wife learned catch and release from an alligator. She will eat any type of fish that does not eat her first. So between us we balance out the biologist over all plan.
My feelings are simple...if CPR makes you happy by all means do so but don't bad mouth the fellow who keeps fish for the table. Both parties have an equal right to do as they please within the law.


----------



## SetDaHook

Sunbeam said:


> We tax payers employ the best biologist in the state to manage our fishery. Those fellows know more about the life cycle and growth rate of our Texas LMB than most of us will ever learn.
> They study all of the natural and man made conditions that impact the survival of all fish. They recommend the proper actions to maintain a health population in each individual lake system.
> The TP&W commissioners set creel limits based on the biologist recommendations. The limits are tailored to each lake.
> If TP&W studies indicate that a certain lake can maintain a healthy population of LMB by allowing each successful angler to take 5 fish of 14 inches per fishing day then there should be no adverse effects on the overall production of replacement fish if that amount is removed.
> I for one do not like the taste of LMB taken out of warm east Texas lakes. They taste "mossy" to me. So I do not keep them only for that reason.
> On the other hand my Filipino wife learned catch and release from an alligator. She will eat any type of fish that does not eat her first. So between us we balance out the biologist over all plan.
> My feelings are simple...if CPR makes you happy by all means do so but don't bad mouth the fellow who keeps fish for the table. Both parties have an equal right to do as they please within the law.


WELL SAID SUNBEAM!!! Nothing more to add to that....


----------



## Reel Time

As always, Sunbeam, I am impressed with your well thought out and well written reply. I agree with you 100%.


----------



## waterspout

stay off my hook and they'


----------



## wwind3

I agree with Sunbeam re the "mossy" taste-esp the larger bass. That's why I like to keep the small ones which you cant do because of size limits.


----------



## CmackR56

I will occasionally will keep a couple to eat fresh when I am down at Falcon but have never kept a LMB from Livingston. I don't tournament fish and frankly dislike tournaments but it still bothers me to see folks cleaning limit after limit of LMB. I love to fish for LMB and have spent nearly 50 years trying to outsmart them so I suppose it's a lifelong love affair with the species that makes me feel this way. That being said, I CPR crappie, whites and catfish too, keeping only what I need for the immediate future. Our fisheries are a finite resource, keep what you need and will use.


----------



## katjim00

RATLTRAP said:


> TPWD Regulations
> 
> White Bass - *25 *Fish Daily Bag 10" min.
> Crappie - *25* Fish Daily Bag 10" min.
> Catfish - *25* Fish Daily Bag 12" min.
> 
> *Largemouth Bass - 5 Fish Daily Bag 14" min. with some lakes at an 18" min, also catch and release only lakes, and many slot lakes*
> 
> Yep eating LMB seems like the best choice!!! What does TPWD know anyways!


Thanks for posting most of the regulations....makes it perfectly clear that it is legal to keep the approved amount and eat them. Putting it in bold really helped to drive it home

Like I was trying to insinuate earlier without being overly rude, extreme CPR fisherman a.k.a. tournament fisherman, seen to be more concerned about their overall benefit from the practice. You pick one species that you specifically target and try and win money off of to protect. Has no merit in my book, just seems kind of selfish and juvenile.

Its all good you are entitled to your opinion and no one here is trying to convert you. Just letting you know that your side of the coin is not the only side. Wish you would return the courtesy.

Sunbeam I usually keep bass in the colder months. They do seem a little less veggie then. But sometimes its good to mix some greens in with dinner


----------



## devil1824

RATLTRAP said:


> TPWD Regulations
> 
> White Bass - *25 *Fish Daily Bag 10" min.
> Crappie - *25* Fish Daily Bag 10" min.
> Catfish - *25* Fish Daily Bag 12" min.
> 
> *Largemouth Bass - 5 Fish Daily Bag 14" min. with some lakes at an 18" min, also catch and release only lakes, and many slot lakes*
> 
> Yep eating LMB seems like the best choice!!! What does TPWD know anyways!


Once again, It aint got a %^*$*& thing to do with limits. Do you like to eat them or not? No one is trying to convert anyone.


----------



## Jasmillertime

devil1824 said:


> Once again, It aint got a %^*$*& thing to do with limits. Do you like to eat them or not? No one is trying to convert anyone.


I think it has a lot to do with the limits. The limits show you how the population is doing. If they were thriving and so abundant, why would there only be a 5 fish bag limit? why are a lot of lakes going to a slot limit on them? Apparently the other species are far more abundant in population to merit a daily bag limit of 25.

There is a difference in educating and converting, and why is one guys $.02 getting bashed more than another guys? Read this whole thread and never once saw him single anyone person out on their opinion. And there are some on here, not try to be overly rude, bashes the guy for the type of fishing that he prefers to do.

thats all i got to say about that


----------



## jhen

*LOL yaw are funny*


----------



## katjim00

Jasmillertime said:


> I think it has a lot to do with the limits. The limits show you how the population is doing. If they were thriving and so abundant, why would there only be a 5 fish bag limit? why are a lot of lakes going to a slot limit on them? Apparently the other species are far more abundant in population to merit a daily bag limit of 25.
> 
> There is a difference in educating and converting, and why is one guys $.02 getting bashed more than another guys? Read this whole thread and never once saw him single anyone person out on their opinion. And there are some on here, not try to be overly rude, bashes the guy for the type of fishing that he prefers to do.
> 
> thats all i got to say about that


I would think you are talking about me since you used phrasing I used in my previous post.

Judging by your post I will also assume you must be a tournament fisherman as well, if not feel free to correct me on that assumption.

Lets make things simple. Slot limits on lakes help to make the lake a big bass lake. Fayette for example is a slot lake. They want you to keep smaller fish, under 14 inches, so that the larger slower fish can have more food to eat. Small fish eat more of the forage, much like growing children, they are bottomless pits.

Now how about the abundance of fish of other species. Some things just procreate more rapidly and in larger numbers. Does that me I am supposed to eat those because of their reproductive tendancies? Really is that how you are educating. Hope not.

To keep things really simple for you I did not bash the guy because of how he chooses to fish. I said that the only people who always condem people that don't practice catch and release of bass are tournament fisherman. These types of EXTREMISTS are only concerned about the species they are fishing for because it effects what they do. Not because they care about the conservations of our water and ALL the fish in it, just the bass they are trying to win money on.

You are carrying this over from somewhere else and thats okay. Your opinion is valid to you and I respect that. But please understand I am already educated on the subject of CPR as are the vast majority of people on this thread as well as the entire site. Please don't feel you are educating people, becasue you are not. What you are doing is telling people they are wrong because they don't fish the same way you do. Kind of like telling someone their religion is wrong because you don't practice it.

Now if you understood the title, Is keeping bass vodoo for you:headknock

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA This is a really good thread..Thanks RBF


----------



## DirtyBirdShot

*Eat'em*

So many people release them, I have taken action to keep the Lake Livingston LMB population in check for the last 30yrs. I am sure you have noticed the improvement in the LMB population in the last 10 yrs...took 20yrs of hard work. Lots of LL LMB passed across my dining table.


----------



## Barbarian

You can only keep 5 and even at 5, the high majority do not catch a limit most of the time. I say keep em'. I might make some of you mad, but I fish by the rule my grandfather used to tell us at the dinner table. Take all you want, but you better eat all you take.


----------



## Jasmillertime

katjim00 said:


> I would think you are talking about me since you used phrasing I used in my previous post.
> 
> Judging by your post I will also *assume you must be a tournament fisherman as well*, if not feel free to correct me on that assumption
> 
> _I will correct you, I am not a tournament fisherman. I never once in my post said where it was right or wrong to cpr or keep._
> 
> *You are carrying this over from somewhere else*
> 
> _I am not carrying anything from anywhere. I simply spoke my opinion based on what I saw_.
> 
> * But please understand I am already educated on the subject of CPR as are the vast majority of people on this thread as well as the entire site. Please don't feel you are educating people, becasue you are not.* *What you are doing is telling people they are wrong because they don't fish the same way you do.*
> 
> _I never claimed to be educating anyone. I looked at the information that was given and raised a question. I never said any person on this thread or forum was uneducated. I never told one single person that they were wrong for keeping a LMB, or did I say where I stood on the matter. If you can find where I did, please feel free to correct me._


You were right about one thing, this is a fun debate. 
But I am sure that will be your next response is where I stand on the matter.

I feel that if it is legal and you are allowed to do it, then that is your choice. I would rather not see it, but I am not going to get in your face and preach to you about what you should be doing. I'd be better off trying to convince Pam Anderson into a reduction.  It is a touchy subject and everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I'll make sure not to intentionally steps on anyones toes and get them 

:cheers:


----------



## katjim00

True very fun....but you still you have not answered the question....

Is it taboo for you?


----------



## Juan sin miedo

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Really?


Don't be a hater! LOL


----------



## rubberducky

I bite the head off all the shad I use when fishing so my taboo is all good lol.
james


----------



## Boatless Potlicker

D.L. said:


> Havent started yet but Im going to Ive got a pond thats overrun with 12- 14" fish that I need to thin out so I can catch some bigguns.


Don't eat them! Bring them to lake Livingston, there are no LMB's there. :cop:


----------



## Jasmillertime

katjim00 said:


> True very fun....but you still you have not answered the question....
> 
> Is it taboo for you?


If this is towards me. Yes it's taboo for me. I personally do not keep them. I was brought up that they were catch and release only.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

Here's an analogy: Some of us think of large mouth bass as a pet... I know, I know.. here me out here.. LOL When we catch them we take special care to make sure the temperature, water PH, oxygen content is perfect in our livewells. We hold the fish up from the mouth and tail to relieve pressure from the jaw when proudly displaying them for all to see. When releasing LMB from our livewells or tournament bags we sit on the bank hoping and praying they swim off to live another day... etc..and the list goes on. For example, there's a 7lb bass at Jackson Hill Marina on Rayburn (still living in the their fish tank I believe) a buddy of mine caught that was on it's last breath and the manager babied the fish back to full health. I don't know when it happens but all the sudden you wake up finding yourself thinking this way (aka paradigm shift) for whatever reason. hehe Will there ever come a day when I put a catfish on a pedestal? I hope not... too slimy and ugly IMO... hehe


----------



## shadslinger

I think all of the bald eagles around the island are to blame for the lack of LMB on the South end.
LOL!


----------



## Reel Time

shadslinger said:


> I think all of the bald eagles around the island are to blame for the lack of LMB on the South end.
> LOL!


I think it's the stripers that have chased the LMB up the lake into the shallower areas. In the 70's, Livingston used to have LMB in many areas. It is rare to catch them in the south part anymore. It's like two rival gangs that have claimed their territory.


----------



## shadslinger

Reel Time, I bet a good angler could catch some big large mouth bass up in that creek on the south side side of the island.
I have seen a lot of egrets in there the last couple of mornings I was there, but they could be cat fish busting the shad!
:fishy:


----------



## Reel Time

shadslinger said:


> Reel Time, I bet a good angler could catch some big large mouth bass up in that creek on the south side side of the island.
> I have seen a lot of egrets in there the last couple of mornings I was there, but they could be cat fish busting the shad!
> :fishy:


I better get Ernie down there then! (He said he's good!) He loves his green trout (catching and eating). LOL!


----------



## katjim00

Rather-b-fishin said:


> We hold the fish up from the mouth and tail to relieve pressure from the jaw when proudly displaying them for all to see. When releasing LMB from our livewells or tournament bags we sit on the bank hoping and praying they swim off to live another day...


See I was with you till this part. That is what I was talking about with the tournament mentality. Not faulting you for being in a fishing competition, but you are still willing to chance the death of the bass to win...Just seems really hypocritical of what is being preached. If you as a group were that concerned you would change your rules for the benefit of the fish. Like take a pic, measure, weigh and then release immediately so you would not have to "hope" they live.

I release almost every bass I catch. The few that I keep are usually when I get an invite to fish private tanks, or on slot lakes to help the bigguns get bigger.

All is good


----------



## ronniewelsh

I just want to go fishin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gofish2day

I eat them and think they taste great. I try to only keep 14inch ones without eggs.


----------



## RATLTRAP

Rather-b-fishin said:


> Here's an analogy: Some of us think of large mouth bass as a pet... I know, I know.. here me out here.. LOL When we catch them we take special care to make sure the temperature, water PH, oxygen content is perfect in our livewells. We hold the fish up from the mouth and tail to relieve pressure from the jaw when proudly displaying them for all to see. When releasing LMB from our livewells or tournament bags we sit on the bank hoping and praying they swim off to live another day... etc..and the list goes on. For example, there's a 7lb bass at Jackson Hill Marina on Rayburn (still living in the their fish tank I believe) a buddy of mine caught that was on it's last breath and the manager babied the fish back to full health. I don't know when it happens but all the sudden you wake up finding yourself thinking this way (aka paradigm shift) for whatever reason. hehe Will there ever come a day when I put a catfish on a pedestal? I hope not... too slimy and ugly IMO... hehe


Sure is crazy what makes a man feel that way about a silly fish, but i know what your saying.

It has been interesting to hear the opinions of everyone regarding this topic. I have been waiting on this discussion for awhile. Glad you opened this one up RBF. BTW no harm was meant in any CPR comments I made in previous threads. Keep the pics coming. On hooks, on cleaning tables, or on a dinner plate.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

katjim00 said:


> See I was with you till this part. That is what I was talking about with the tournament mentality. Not faulting you for being in a fishing competition, but you are still willing to chance the death of the bass to win...Just seems really hypocritical of what is being preached. If you as a group were that concerned you would change your rules for the benefit of the fish. Like take a pic, measure, weigh and then release immediately so you would not have to "hope" they live.
> 
> I release almost every bass I catch. The few that I keep are usually when I get an invite to fish private tanks, or on slot lakes to help the bigguns get bigger.
> 
> All is good


That statement was tongue and cheek. I probably could have worded the "hope it lives" part differently. I was really trying say that our desire is that they "live long and prosper!". lol Really though in all seriousness, we go to great lengths to assure that they are properly handled and returned to the lake. The Texas Bass Classic on Conroe was the first pro sanctioned tournament that emplimented the immediate catch and release program. That's probably going to be an accepted practice in many tournaments in the near future. I personally prefer the weigh in tournaments but to each their own.


----------



## trotliner

I with Ronnie. I just want to get the chance to go fishin' and maybe catch a LMB. If I'm catching a bunch, I might keep a couple to eat. If it is only a few, I will probably just let them go. Both sides of the aisle have valid points. Still, you gotta catch 'em first....lol.


----------



## Boboe

Jasmillertime said:


> If they were thriving and so abundant, why would there only be a 5 fish bag limit? why are a lot of lakes going to a slot limit on them? Apparently the other species are far more abundant in population to merit a daily bag limit of 25.


You're only looking at one part of the equation. Setting limits is a function of population AND fishing pressure, AND reproductive rate. Largemouth bass fishermen dominate the scene. There are far more angler days per year of largemouth fishing than anything else. If hardly anybody were fishing for them, and the population was exactly the same as it is now, the limit would go up. If the amount of pressure on bass greatly increased, then the limit would have to go down. If bass were twice as successful at spawning, limits would go up. It's pretty basic, but isn't merely based on population size.


----------



## wwind3

Maybe the limits should be zero-catch and release only;

Am curious--what is the survival rate of LMB that are caught in tournaments? Esp in summer months.

again-I havent kept a bass in 20 something yrs-and I used to tournament fish from late 60's when it all started till early 80's.


----------



## RATLTRAP

wwind3 said:


> Maybe the limits should be zero-catch and release only;
> 
> Am curious--what is the survival rate of LMB that are caught in tournaments? Esp in summer months.
> 
> again-I havent kept a bass in 20 something yrs-and I used to tournament fish from late 60's when it all started till early 80's.


I fish evening tournaments plus all day Saturday tournaments and we see one to two dead fish at most if any. Some tournaments will allow you to weigh in a fish early if it is not doing well to get it back in the water. Once the fish is weighed it cannot be culled by a bigger fish though. This really comes into play in the summer months with large fish.


----------



## katjim00

I agree with Rat L Trap that no harm was meant on either side of this discussion. Show all the pics whether you release it to fight another day or you keep it to feed your family. All pics should be welcomed and congradulated.


----------



## Red3Fish

*Another perspective.......*

For a lot of us older guys, the reason behind fishing has changed drastically in the past 50 to 60 years!! In the 50's and 60's you could not buy fresh fish to eat.....MAAAABE freshwater drum or sheepshead. Everything else was fishsticks from up Nawth. If you wanted fresh wholesome fish....you caught it.

My grandma, who LOVED eating fish, would do a happy dance everytime I bought home any fish. THAT, was what was for supper that very afternoon. We fished for fish to eat, not necessarily for sport.

A long time passes.........now the priorities are somewhat different, and it is more of a sport, rather than getting fresh fish FOOD. I supply most of our eating fish from white bass, crappie, and catfish in fresh water, and trout and reds from salt. I don't NEED to keep LMB for food, although if I was short of fish (which hasn't happened) I might keep a LMB and eat 'em, if less than 2 1/2#. The other species reproduce abundantly, and and are good to excellent table fare.

This has become an "elitist" thing, kind of like arti vs bait, flyrod vs spincast, etc etc.

If an ole boy just fished a few times times a year and want to keep some bass to eat, go for it......or anyone else for that matter.....and shame on all the elitist frowning on him.

My favorite is a 17" fresh caught saltwater trout.....fried the same day.

I will toss back any LMB I catch, but congratulate any one that catches some and wants to keep them.

Later
R3F


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

Red3Fish said:


> I will toss back any LMB I catch, but congratulate any one that catches some and wants to keep them.


:cheers:


----------



## ronniewelsh

Rather-b-fishin said:


> :cheers:


 X2:cheers:


----------

